Ask HN: Where do you source community ranked insight besides HN and Reddit? - corbett3000
======
beerbaron23
I'm wondering this very same thing, now that Reddit has been flooded with
Teens, Meme's, Dueches, Knobs and Troglodytes... I am seeking a Reddit
alternative that features semi intelligent posts like Reddit used to provide
around 5 years ago...

